# Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m



## sir_knut (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Angelboot, so um die 5mx2m.
Ich will zum Einen bei uns auf den Talsperren damit fahren (rein elektrisch -> Bugmotor), aber es vielleicht auch mal mit an den Bodden nehmen bzw. nahe der Küste bei ruhigem Wetter fahren.

Ich hab mir schon viele Alu-Boote angeschaut, aber ich lese immer wieder, dass es bei denen oft zu massiven Problemen kommt, bzgl. reissender Nähte, Korrosion oder ähnliches.

Ich bereit durauch einiges für ein Boot auszugeben, aber es muss dann auch einige Jahre halten.

Vom Aufbau gefällt mir zum Beispiel das Tracker SuperGuide 16 SC sehr gut, aber ist eben Alu ...

Gibt es solche Boote auch in GFK?

Wäre da für Tips und Erfahrungen sehr dankbar, gern können sich auch Alubootfahrer melden und Stellung zu meinen Bedenken nehmen.


Gruss

Sir_Knut


----------



## moborie (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Hallo , hast Du schon mal ein Schlauchboot in Betracht gezogen ???


----------



## sir_knut (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Uff, neh, die sagen mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht zu,
sollte schon GFK oder Alu sein, oder von mir aus auch nen Stahlschiff, aber Gummi muss net sein 

Gruss

Sir_Knut


----------



## franke-16 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

habe ein Starweld 1682 TL und nutze es so wie du beschrieben hast. Ist aus Alu bin aber sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## mahoe (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Hallo 

ich habe ein MEGALODON Marine Aluminiumboot 17hd. Es ist zwei Jahre alt und bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme. Ich hab einiges eingebaut (Stühle,Rutenhalter,Badeleiter,Echolot usw.) man muß bei Alu halt beachten das alles was man anbauen will entweder aus Alu oder V4A ist. V4A wegen Salzwasser. Dieses Boot liegt sehr stabil im Wasser, egal ob 3 oder 5 Angler, ist ja eigentlich auch ein Arbeitsboot und der preis ist auch ok.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Bodensee89 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Schau mal nach dem Stichwort "K-Maxxi". 
Sind Boote aus Ungarn. 




Sobald es endlich mit einem Bootsplatz klappt werde Ich mir ein "Guide" von der Firma MoLe bestellen. 
Ist aber teuer da deutsche Handarbeit.


----------



## bigfish09 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

An welche Preisklasse hast du gedacht?


----------



## sir_knut (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Sagen wir mal so, die Preisklasse ist erst mal egal, bin durchaus bereit da einiges zu investieren, wenn ich denn dann was vernünftiges dafür bekomme..

Gruss

Sir_Knur


----------



## sir_knut (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Hmm suche eher nen deep V-Boot, glaub da kommt das K-Maxi nicht so in Frage, die Mole Boote sehen ganz gut aus, aber da hätte ich gern eher so nen Aufbau wie bei den Alubooten.

Bei mir stand/steht das Track Pro Guide V16 SC in der näheren Auswahl, bzw. das wäre das ideale Boot für mich, wenn ich nicht diese Bedenken wegen des Aluminiums bei den Amibooten hätte..

Innenausbau, so wie das Tracker Boot, recht hohe Bordwände für Rauhwassertauglichkeit und nen vernünftigen doppelwandigen, ausgeschäumten GFK Rumpf mit CE-Klasse C wäre mein Wunsch, aber das Boot muss glaub ich erst noch gebacken werden.


----------



## GeorgeB (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Mein Favorit aus GFK ist aktuell das Farello Turando XL .


----------



## Tärna (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Versuche einmal ein Buster AL-Boot. Ich habe das Buster L seit 10 Jahren und bis jetzt keine Probleme.Es ist doppelwandig und ausgeschäumt und dadurch unsinkbar und sehr robust. Es hat in Schweden schon so manche Bekantschaft mit Felsen gemacht. Ist aber leider auch nicht billig.Es wird in Finnland hergestellt.
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Tärna


----------



## allegoric (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Ich bestelle gerade über Waterworld ein Kimple Boot nach Wunsch. Die sind preiswert und gibt ne riesen Range. Die machen ein soliden Eindruck und die Formen gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern wie Quintrex u.a.

Hier vor Ort haben einige Leute ein "kleines" Kimple ein Catch, das hält und hält. Ich hole mir auch eins für eventuelles Boddenangeln, also muss auch der Freibord hoch genug sein. Ich gebe Bescheid, wenns in Betrieb ist.
Und sollte es doch ******* sein, dann kann man sich für das Geld noch eines kaufen, bis man an den Preis von gleichgroßen Booten rankommt. Die meisten Aluboote in der Größe, wie ich es brauche (um 4m) haben einfach eine zu kleine Bordwand, das fällt mir mich raus. Alternative wäre noch ein Tinn-Silver, die sind ordentlich oder in 4,50m ein Linder Sportsman, aber das erste ist zu wuchtig und das letzte zu lang für meine Garage oO.


----------



## bigfish09 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Hab dir PN geschrieben


----------



## sir_knut (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Hmm das richtige war leider immer noch nicht dabei, aber danke schonmal für die ganzen Tips

Gruß

Sir_knut


----------



## hawken (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Ich werf hier mal,das Quicksilver Fish 500 in die Runde.


----------



## Daniel1983 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Was dein Budget?

Wenn weniger als 3000 zur Verfügung hast wird es selbst für ein gebrauchtes "fast" unmöglich in dieser Länge..... dann solltest dich eher nach GfK umschauen!

Dazu kommen noch je nach dem was vor hast etliche Euros für einen Umbau und Elektronik dazu.

Gruss


----------



## sir_knut (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Das Budget ist nicht das Problem, Preis/Leistung sollte aber passen
Die Boote die ich näher im Auge hatte, lagen zwischen 5000-15000
Aber "das Boot" war noch nicht dabei. 

Gruß

knut


----------



## angel-daddy (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Tinn Silver wurde ja schon gesagt. Da kannst du dir dein Boot so bauen lassen wie du es haben willst. Und falls wirklich mal an dem 4 mm Aluminium was dran sein sollte, so kannst du problemlos hinfahren und es reparieren lassen........Der Jan Tinnemans ist übrigens selber Angler und kann mit wertvollen Tipps helfen.
Wir haben eins und sind begeistert!

VG Martin


----------



## Kirnauforelle (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Deine Überlegungen kommen mir bekannt vor.
Ich habe lange nach einem Gebrauchtboot gesucht. 
Da mein Trollingboot zu klobig für die Boddenangelei ist, wollte ich was kleines flexibles, was man schnell notfalls auch alleine slippen kann. Die tauglichen Aluboote (Lund, Buster...) waren mir zu teuer oder zu schwer (Kasboll, Tin silver...)
Ich bin bei einem neuen RYBI 470 mit 50PS Honda gelandet.
Das Boot ist im Heckbereich ein 3Kieler und dadurch sehr seitenstabil. es geht auch extrem schnell in Gleitfahrt. Man darf sogar 90PS dranbauen. Aber selbst die 50PS sind mehr als genug. Adam Wronski in Berlin baut Dir das Boot auch so, wie Du es als Angler haben willst. Der ist da unglaublich flexibel.
Ich bin sicher kein einfacher Kunde, aber mit dem RYBI bin ich rundum zufrieden. Kannst gern mal mit auf die Bodden mitkommen, wenn die Trollingsaisson vorbei ist.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## sir_knut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Och ich komm auch gern mal zum Trollen mit 

Bzw. wenn Du Dich da oben auskennst, wäre ich für Tips auf jeden Fall dankbar.
Vielleicht kommen wir im Herbst nochmal nach Rügen, jetzt im Sommer steht erst mal Norwegen auf dem Plan.
#

Gruss

Sir_Knut


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Schau mal hier.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-angelboot-alu/287093852-211-16749?ref=search


 Das sollte alles haben.
 MfG


----------



## felixx (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Ich Verkaufe momentan mein Carolina SKiff, kannst ja mal reinschauen und dich bei Interesse melden. Grüße Felix
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...4-*top-zustand*/286801828-211-9180?ref=search


----------



## Piketom (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelboot ca. 5m x 2m*

Hi,

http://www.tomasco.nl/

Von den Booten oder auch dem Bootsbauer habe ich pers. einen sehr guten Eindruck in Hinsicht auf Verarbeitung und Preis/Leistung!

Und nein...keine Werbung meinerseits.Ich bastel mir grad ne Dory13 zurecht

Gruss Tom


----------

